# langleecrag



## fordy (Sep 27, 2006)

researching my uncle merchant navy days he was on the langleecrag in 1942.I am looking for a picture of it can anyone help.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Fordy,
sorry I am unable to help with a picture. Maybe someone else can assist with that. Have some other info regarding the ship which I hope may help.

Langleecrag Built 1929 by Palmers Shipbuilding & Iron Co Ltd, Newcastle. Yard number 991. 
Tonnage 4,909 BRT, 2,997 NRT, 9,312 DWT. 
Owners: Medomsley Steam Shipping Co Ltd. Co Durham.
Went ashore on Novermber 15th 1947 and broke in two at Boat Harbour - Cape Norman Newfoundland. Position of wreck 52.36N 55.58W.

Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

National Maritime Museum has one for sale. Below is the negative number and contact address to order.

LANGLEECRAG (Br) 50.1 1929 General cargo F Carrick & Co Ltd
P11407 (4) B 1938 Under way.

Historic Photographs Section, 
National Maritime Museum, 
Greenwich, 
London, 
SE10 9NF
Tel: +44 (0) 20 8312 8600
Fax: +44 (0) 20 8317 0263
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Can obtain photo of her from following

www.rapidttp.com/museum/jmmc/jmmcl.html


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi fordy good to read your thread i have just done a report on that ship my brother ran away to sea on that ship in 1942 he was just 15 years old and was away from home for 20 mounths and mother recived two telegrams that the ship was reported missing lost at sea but he came home in 1943 latter end. i have spoken to my brother about it yes he is still and kicking but you know what thay are like dont want to speak about it he is 84 yaers old now.One thing he did say it was a happy ship and he would do it again he told me he sailed from Hull Alex dock and the ship had to sail north to oban in scotland to join a convoy and wait orders. i will be seeing him soon and i will try and get more info from him now i know some one else is interrested in the ship. Like you i have posted on the site for info and now the lads have come up good again with some info if i can help you please let me know sam


----------



## fordy (Sep 27, 2006)

hi sam my uncle fred was on that ship from jan 1942 until 23 10 1943 when she docked in hull he joined her inswansea in jan 22 collected cargo around britain and sail to the middle east conflict taking supplies to the 5th army (desert rats)because of her speed she couldnt go through suez so went round west and east africa dropping off and collecting cargo.research into family history is great better than any books.i would love to get a picture of the ship if anyone posts it to u.any


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi fordy well that must have been the same trip that my brother was on her he told me about the trip to east africa ect i have done a vorage report about it and i have sent for a photo to one of the sites the lads on this site have told us about.my brothers name is Bernard Grannon he was galley boy for part of the trip and then went on deck sam


----------



## spilgrim (Jun 26, 2011)

*Langleecrag.*

The Langleecrag rests on the Great Sacred Island on the Great Northern Peninsula of Newfoundland, Canada. She ran ashore in 1947 and broke into two peices. She can be seen in the distance from the National Viking site at Lanse Aux Meadows. The ship mentioned above in Boat Harbour is not the Langleecrag but a merchant ship that was driven ashore by a german sub during WWII. Also boat Harbour is on the Great Northern Peninsula and not far from the wreck of the Langleecrag. There is a personal website belonging to a girl I know with tons of really good pics of the wrecked ship. When I fild it I will post it. All of my siblings when they were babies, slept in a crib made from the wooden blocks that sopported the spare propellers in the hold of the ship. Attached are pics.


----------



## spilgrim (Jun 26, 2011)

*Langleecrag*

http://www.airphotona.com/image.asp?imageid=229


----------

